# Waiting list for pumps in lothians down to 9 months !!!



## rachelha (Jul 4, 2010)

It looks as though the battle for insulin pumps in the Lothians is slowly being won, I hope this applies to adults as well as children, I have been waiting for 16 months so far.  


http://news.scotsman.com/scotland/Parents-win-insulin-pump-battle.6399330.jp


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jul 4, 2010)

rachelha said:


> It looks as though the battle for insulin pumps in the Lothians is slowly being won, I hope this applies to adults as well as children, I have been waiting for 16 months so far.
> 
> 
> http://news.scotsman.com/scotland/Parents-win-insulin-pump-battle.6399330.jp



aww yay, thats great news  xxx


----------

